# Just a few on our bed lol



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's our bed at night the rest follow later when its actually time for bed :shocked:


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

wat a great pic xxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL Great pic


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Fab Pic Kimxxx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pic Kim :thumbsup:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

lol, where do you actually sleep?


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, what a big, beautiful crew! Looks like they rule the house.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks like they get along fabulously!

What a smashing bunch!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pic lol We were on the hunt for a new mattress last weekend and the guy had us trying all the different ones for comfort. Can just picture his face if you turned up will all your family


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwwwww Thank You Everyone  next time i'll catch the whole 9 of them !:shocked:  x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...I take it you sleep on the floor Kim
> Great pic....xxxx


Yes Ony almost can you see which side i sleep :shocked: :eek6:  x


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

All these cats are beautiful. They have such healthy looking coats. Do you breed cats?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, what a great picture!! Gorgeous cats


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> All these cats are beautiful. They have such healthy looking coats. Do you breed cats?


No i don't breed i rescue :thumbsup: most of mine have come from neglected or homes that can't have them anymore, they are feed the best and gets lots of affection  xx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL, what is it like when the rest join the gang? (think i counted 6 in the picture?) Its bad enough with 2 on the bed.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> LOL, what is it like when the rest join the gang? (think i counted 6 in the picture?) Its bad enough with 2 on the bed.


lol Jo 8 is a night mare no wonder my poor back is so bad in the mornings  Sooty my latest kitty won't be long to brave the bed with the rest off them :thumbsup:she is a big 5 year old Black Panther :shocked: when i get them altogether i'll take a piccy :thumbup:  x


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Midnight said:


> lol Jo 8 is a night mare no wonder my poor back is so bad in the mornings  Sooty my latest kitty won't be long to brave the bed with the rest off them :thumbsup:she is a big 5 year old Black Panther :shocked: when i get them altogether i'll take a piccy :thumbup:  x


LOL - at least i'm not alone. I think my hips are suffering from how i sleep. Typically, even though my OH is away, they still have to sleep either right next to me (Lucky) or on my ankles (Patch). His side of the bed stays empty.

Can't wait to see the picture.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> LOL - at least i'm not alone. I think my hips are suffering from how i sleep. Typically, even though my OH is away, they still have to sleep either right next to me (Lucky) or on my ankles (Patch). His side of the bed stays empty.
> 
> Can't wait to see the picture.


MMmmmm sounds familiar  my hubby goes to work at 1:30 in the morning i wake up sometimes to get a drink and can't move :sosp: they are never over his side   x


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Midnight said:


> MMmmmm sounds familiar  my hubby goes to work at 1:30 in the morning i wake up sometimes to get a drink and can't move :sosp: they are never over his side   x


Our cats must obviously love us more.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That is a lovely photo they are such lucky cats. I just have 1 on the bed and she drives me nuts!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> That is a lovely photo they are such lucky cats. I just have 1 on the bed and she drives me nuts!


It's not 6 anymore it's 8 now Sooty has joined the family, Thomas is 15 years old and doesn't associate on the bed with the rest of them he's to posh lol i'll try and get a piccy with the 8 on the bed  x


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Great pic Kim


----------

